# Zalman ZM-MIC1 - Alternative



## Brot_Kruemmel (13. Dezember 2011)

Hali Hallo,

ich wollte mir das, von vielen empfohlenen, Zalman ZM-MIC1 kaufen, aber der ist in den meisten Shops nicht mehr verfügbar bzw mit sehr langen Wartezeiten verbunden.

Gibt es eine Alternative zu diesem Mikro, ungefähr im selben Preis ~10€?

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Nein, aber etwas viel besseres:

[User-Review] Antlion ModMic - Forum de Luxx


----------



## _chris_ (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätts auch fast gepostet aber ich dachte du stürzt dich nur so drauf .
Wenn man sich das Review so anschaut würde ich als Alternative auch zum Modmic greifen.


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Hör dir vor allem mal die Testaufnahmen an!


----------



## biohaufen (13. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, aber etwas viel besseres:
> 
> [User-Review] Antlion ModMic - Forum de Luxx



Ist das Mikro wirklich so gut ? Ein guten Eindruck macht es!


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Hör dir doch mal die Testdateien an!  Wie schon in dem Review geschrieben, würde ich seit diesem Produkt erst recht nie mehr ein Headset kaufen.


----------



## biohaufen (13. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Hör dir doch mal die Testdateien an!  Wie schon in dem Review geschrieben, würde ich seit diesem Produkt erst recht nie mehr ein Headset kaufen.



Oh gut, mach ich !


----------



## _chris_ (13. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Hör dir vor allem mal die Testaufnahmen an!


 
Wow echt sehr klar, also mMn sogar besser als das Zalman Mic. Schöne sympatische Stimme hast du auch


----------



## plaGGy (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey, hört sich echt RICHTIG GUT an, verdammte ******* .
Aber die Versanddauer ist mir einfach viel zu lange .
Wird aber wohl ne Option werden wenn das Ding in DE mal verfügbar ist 

Edit: Und Bücher sind auch noch zu sehen , kann man die empfehlen?
Edit2: Du hast ne "Razer Black Widow Ultimate Ultimate" ??


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

> Aber die Versanddauer ist mir einfach viel zu lange .


Also ich hatte zwei Stück bestellt. Eines ging in 10 Tagen ohne Zoll durch, das andere brauchte vier Wochen. 


Und wegen der Wartezeit: Gut Ding will Weile haben!


----------



## Brot_Kruemmel (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten. Das Modmic ist mir persönlich zu teuer, kostet ja dreimal mehr als mein Kopfhörer, gibt es da nichts günstigeres?
Wie schaut es mit den Tischmikros aus, sind da welche zu empfehlen?

Ich mache keine großartigen Aufnahmen oder so. Ich will nur über Teamspeak gut verständlich sein.


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

> Ich mache keine großartigen Aufnahmen oder so. Ich will nur über Teamspeak gut verständlich sein.


Geht mir genauso. Bei Tischmikros hat man leider oftmals das Problem, daß Tastaturanschläge und andere Nebengeräusche ebenfalls übertragen werden.


Aber mal was anderes? 10€ Kopfhörer? Welche?


----------



## Brot_Kruemmel (13. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Tastaturanschlägen und Nebengeräuschen wäre kein Problem für mich.



> Aber mal was anderes? 10€ Kopfhörer? Welche?



Mit dem drei-mal-so-teuer hab ich vllt etwas übertrieben 
Ich hab die Superlux hd681b


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Ja, passt doch. Im Luxx besitze den einige ModMic besteller ebenfalls. Wenn du mal andere Kopfhörer kaufst, kannst du das Mikro ja weiter verwenden. 




> Das mit den Tastaturanschlägen und Nebengeräuschen wäre kein Problem für mich.


Nicht für DICH, aber für die Leute im Teamspeak. Mich stört es extrem, wenn jemand ständig auf seiner Tastatur rumhackt.


----------



## _chris_ (13. Dezember 2011)

Als ich mein Zalman aufm Tisch liegen hatte war das auch störend für meine Kumpels.


----------



## Brot_Kruemmel (13. Dezember 2011)

Ok, überredet. 
Ich werde mich am ModMic versuchen

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt, wenn es durch den Zoll rutscht, dauert es ca. 8-10 Werktage, ansonsten ca. vier Wochen.


----------



## Rayman (14. Dezember 2011)

will mich auch mal einklinken
da ich jetzt wegen dem start von swtor auch ein mic suche und eig das zalman kaufen wollte welches aber ist ja leider net lieferbar ist

das mod mic gefällt mir herforragend ist eig die beste lösung wollte aber eigendlich nicht mehr als 20€ investieren und auch nicht solange warten auch wenns beim zoll durchrutscht. gibt es da noch irgendeine alternative in sachen ansteck micro?


----------



## sipsap (14. Dezember 2011)

jedes klippmicro und laveliermic tuts von der qualität genauso ... sieht nur nicht so schick aus und wird anders befestigt.


----------

